# problems with visa4uk



## emsumi (Jun 12, 2012)

I am trying to complete my husbands settlement form on the visa4uk website (today 11th June 2012) and the I keep getting the message that the server where this page is located is not responding. I'm wondering if anyone else is having the same difficulties? Perhaps there's a rush on to get applications in before July 9th?

Anyone?


----------



## rose.spectre (Jun 12, 2012)

I am having the same problem, and have thought the same myself. So you're not alone!


----------



## emsumi (Jun 12, 2012)

rose.spectre said:


> I am having the same problem, and have thought the same myself. So you're not alone!



Thank you - I was beginning to panic! I would be so grateful if you could let me know if you have any luck getting the website to load!


----------



## rose.spectre (Jun 12, 2012)

emsumi said:


> Thank you - I was beginning to panic! I would be so grateful if you could let me know if you have any luck getting the website to load!


I was actually a little panicked myself; I've been trying for the past 2 hours. Which probably isn't helpful if it IS because of an overload of applications... but I will let you know if I have any luck.


----------



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

I to have been trying to access this website as I needed to download a form I needed from my completed application, very strange that today of all days you are not able to get on the site. I got the same message about the server as well.


----------



## emsumi (Jun 12, 2012)

Still no joy and it's been several hours, but it is a relief to know that others are experiencing the same difficulties. I will have to fill out the form again now as my 7 days were up today - I was just about to hit the submit button! Oh well, at least I'm getting quicker at it!


----------



## murtle_007 (Dec 23, 2011)

I had my in person appointment for flr yesterday, turns out when i printed my forms (after they changed in april) that it gave me an out dated paying info page. So the document checking man says "i'll just print you a new one!". Few minutes later "well the website is gubbed, big surprise". Even the guy at the Glasgow public enquiry office hates their website haha


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Hopefully all of you were able to finally get into the areas of the sites you needed to use. 

I have noticed with UKBA, Home Office, and other similar UK government sites that when they are in the process of updating a page or section the site will load slowly, 'hang' or go to 'error' after a long wait for loading, and sometimes go offline completely.

VERY frustrating if you are in the middle of something critical like making a payment on that all important visa application! 

The past few days have been especially busy IT wise for the UKBA with all of the updates needed due to planned roll-out of the new immigration rules on 9 July. And too, I imagine yesterday the sites were overwhelmed by people trying to access information on the changes 'hot off the press'-CRAAAAASH due to server demand overload!


----------



## emsumi (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, no luck tonight. Fingers crossed it will be up and running tomorrow. Good luck to the rest of you too.


----------



## rose.spectre (Jun 12, 2012)

11:12 AM where I am, and it's working for me. Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## emsumi (Jun 12, 2012)

8.20am on Vancouver Island and yes - the website is working for me too! And, as a bonus - it hadn't deleted my application - phew!


----------

